# Solved: error 777



## r2confused (May 12, 2004)

I'm trying to set up a direct connection with a desktop and a laptop. I've used the com1 ports on both computers using a DB9 serial connection. I have ran through the connection wizard and set the tower as host which runs windowsME, and the laptop which runs 2k, as the guest. When trying to connect the tower is in listen mode and asks if the guest is running. The guest computer after prompted to connect reads error 777, and the connection device is out of order. Where do I go from here?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Using the correct (null modem) cable to connect with? A straight through cable will not work.


----------



## r2confused (May 12, 2004)

I decided to go with a parallel port connection on both the laptop running 2k office pro and the tower running win ME. The cable is a null modem (crossover) 25pin type. The response I now get from the laptop is ERROR 721 "THE REMOTE COMPUTER IS NOT RESPONDING". It tries to verify username and password with the host, but that is the only response I get. The tower (host) still cant locate the laptop (guest). Could there be a problem with the pin configuration in the parallel cable, or is there still some other problem? Error 721 in office2k indicates possible problems such as (1) the server doesn't support PPP, (2) the server requires logging on using a terminal window before startinn PPP. (3) Faulty hardware. Can these two programs work together?


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

You can't run a null modem cable on a parallel port. Use the null modem cable on your serial port (COM1). Get a DB9-DB25 adapter if needed.


----------



## r2confused (May 12, 2004)

Thanks, the correct serial cable worked, and I'm almost there. What I have now is a connection where the laptop displays a prompt for password, username, and domain (from the host computer I guess for access).The ME edition (host) was set up to not prompt for user authentication or password so I can't understand why I have to do this to gain access. Is there something I have to change in either or both systems? What I get is an error 691 which is (1) account not registered with the domain listed??


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I would guess that what you are seeing is the security of Windows 2000.

As a Windows NT based system, its not going to blindly allow you to access everything and I would be very disappointed if it did.

Windows ME probably isn't too worried though.

Make sure an account exists on each machine with identical log-ons and passwords. It may not be necessary to actually use the log-ons but they may have to actually exist. This is based on similar experiences with Windows XP and Windows 9x networking.

You may have to actually share the folders as well before you will see them.


----------



## r2confused (May 12, 2004)

Well, I've set up similar accounts on both machines. The permissives are set to administrative if that has any impact. Yet, I still get a prompt to log on correctly with username/password/domain. The computers are attempting to talk because the ME tower displays verifying password etc. (even though it was set not to ask for it). What exactly is domain, and would it have an affect on this problem I'm having. When attempting to log on with the laptop, the tower is verifying password, and I get a return display on the laptop that says "credentials have failed remote network authentication. Enter a user name and password with access to the remote network domain". I have only entered the user name and password for the account(s) that are set up on the tower and laptop (similar) but left the domain field blank, as I'm not sure what should go there. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

